# Teich im Winter...



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

Hallo... vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der mir sagen kann, wie man im Winter (Frost) den Filter einstellt... oder abstellt?
Unser Becken hat ein Volumen von 60 000 Ltr... die Maße von 8,5 x 4.5 x 2,20m und 2 Bodenabläufe. Der Filter ist ein Schwerkraftfilter mit 2 x 15000 er Pumpen. Ebenso wurde eine Teichheizung installiert... nur möchte ich gern folgendes wissen:
Die Temperatur im Becken soll eigentlich bei ca. 10 Grad gehalten werden...
kann man den Filter normal weiterlaufen lassen?.... beide Bodenabläufe komplett offen lassen?... beide Pumpen laufen lassen?... den Skimmer einschließlich Pumpe auch weiterlaufen lassen?.... gibt es sonst wichtiges, worauf man im Winterbetrieb achten sollte?... 
Ich muß noch dazu sagen, das wir unser Koi Becken erst dieses Jahr in Betrieb genommen haben bzw. fertiggestellt haben und somit noch keinerlei " Wintererfahrung " diesbezüglich haben... deswegen würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ich hier auf meine Fragen auch die richtigen Antworten bekomme...
besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

Tja, Ole hat mal wieder alles gesagt.  
Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen.  
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

Hi Sigfra, 
siehe auch im Themenbereich "Technik": 
"Umstellung auf Winterbetrieb"

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

*wow...*

da ich ja neu hier bin, war ich ja schon gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis man Fragen beantwortet kommt... aber dies geht um ein vielfaches schneller, als ich es gedacht habe... das finde ich wirklich super...
und deswegen an dieser Stelle an alle ein super *DANKE SCHÖN...
ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar... und es werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr Fragen auftauchen...   und ratet mal, wo ich die dann stelle... denn diese Seiten sind wirklich super...und meinem ersten Eindruck nach die einzelen Leutchen auch... Danke nochmals an r.t. ... paul und ole...
und all diejenigen, die noch schreiben...

bis dann also...*


----------

